# Problem mit Heimnetzwerk



## Jan_JS (20. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit ein par Tagen habe ich Probleme mit meinem Netzwerk. Das äußert sich dadurch, dass z.b. Antivir nicht mehr Updaten kann. Google Earth kann auch keine Verbindung mehr zu seinem Server herstellen. Und Orbit Downloader kann keine Datein mehr mitschneiden.
Mein System ist Windows 7 64 Bit Home Premium. Die Aktualisierung von Windows geht problemlos.
Bei der Netzwerkanalyse über die Systemsteuerung hat mir das System folgendes gesagt:

Gefundene Probleme:
*Die Verbindung wird vom Remotegerät bzw. der Ressource nicht akzeptiert.*
Das Gerät bzw. die Ressource (www. microsoft.com) ist nicht für das Akzeptieren von Verbindungen an Port "Der World Wide Web-Dienst (HTTP)" eingerichtet.
*Wenden sie sich an einen Netzwerkadministrator.*
Der gewünschte Computer bzw. das Gerät ist verfügbar, unterstützt jedoch den gewünschten Vorgang nicht. Das kann an einem Konfigurationsproblem des Gerätes liegen.

Könnt Ihr mir damit weiterhelfen?
Im Netz finde ich dazu nichts konkretes. Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
Sonst geht das Internet problemlos.
Grüße

Jan


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Hallo,

hast Du eine Firewall oder im Router die Firewall konfiguriert?

Wenn Du eine Software Firewall installiert hast dann tue diese für einen moment aus dem Autostart nehmen,
startest anschliessend deinen PC neu und schaust ob du immer noch das gleiche Problem wie zuvor hast.


----------



## Jan_JS (20. April 2011)

Hallo berliner_bengel,

das ging ja schnell. Als Firewall nutze ich die Windows Firewall. Über den Router (Speedport W504V Typ A) habe ich eigentlich nichts eingestellt. Schaue aber noch mal nach.
Werde es mal ausprobieren.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Jan_JS (21. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe jetzt mal die Windows Firewall ausgeschaltet - kein Erfolg. Die Situation hat sich nicht geändert. Der Router hat eine Firewall an Board, die ich aber nicht verändern kann (aus Sicherheitsgründen). Habe meinen PC zu den Ausnahmen hinzugefügt. Das änderte auch nichts an der Situation.
Habe mit Antivir auf Viren gescannt und einen Fund gehabt. Den habe ich gelöscht. Auch keine Änderung der Situation.
Da ich mit Firefox arbeite habe ich den IE nicht benutzt. Habe ihn spaßeshalber mal ausprobiert und musste feststellen, dass er sich nicht mit dem Inet verbinden kann. Bei der Netzwerkdiagnose gibt es immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Der Internetzugang über Firefox funktioniert einwandfrei, auch Outlook arbeitet normal.
Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo eine Lösung.
Gruß

Jan


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2011)

Vielleicht hat der Virus was in die Hosts Datei geschrieben: Hosts-Datei


----------



## Jan_JS (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, war über Ostern weg. Hab das Problem endlich gefunden. Im IE war ein manueller Proxy aktiviert. hab den Haken jetzt auf "kein Proxy" gesetzt.
Da sieht man mal wieder: kleine Ursache, große Wirkung.
Vielleicht hat der Virus ja tatsächlich ewas verändert. Habe dann noch Antivir update gemacht und nen kompletten Suchlauf. Jetzt geht wieder alles normal.
Danke für Eure Tipps.
Gruß

Jan


----------

